# SA Coffin Bay



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Spent a family christmas / new year at Coffin Bay near Port Lincoln in SA. A great spot for all sorts of fishing, yak and land based.

First evening managed a 68cm flathead from the shore - first popper victim

View attachment 4


Plenty of salmon trout about - very green.

View attachment 3


And tommy ruffs (Aust Herring) and occasional trevally - excellent sport on light line. Caught tommies to 30cm which I mistook at first for salmon trout - great smoked or fresh.

View attachment 2


Coffin Bay have some large fish this time of year - big Kingies and Snapper to 25lb - I was keen to try for snapper. Seal corner and the deeper parts of the channel near goat Island are the spots to try - but no runs despite several dawn and dusk attempts. Did hook a couple of eagle rays on the snapper line.

View attachment 1


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Got several snook - fat but not long enough for a snookfest challenge.

View attachment 2


Fantastic break - here's son david in the sport - I'm in the Lanai behind the camera

View attachment 1


Got very busy with boats after Christmas and the fishing was a bit quieter - Coffin Bay is home to some larger commercial boats which creat quite a bit of wake. I got caught in the channel between the shore and one of these heading out - took the wake head on - side on I'd be swimming.



Also caught gar (on a SP !), KGW (mainly small in the channel - to 33 cm - but others in tinnies got Kidney slappers out at Avoid Bay - be fine in a yak in calm weather) - sweep, mullet and large Aussie Salmon in the surf (convention beach) and...naturally....wrasse.

Inside the bay - the tommies and Salmon trout were everywhere - and although fun - a bit of annoying when they continually nipped off the tails of my SPs meant for larger stuff.

Can throughly recommend a trip there - but try to avoid the holidays if you can and allow plenty of time to explore the area. December is great for quality fish, but can be windy. Is prime Snapper time. November is when the big Kingies come into the bay. These from a yak would be a real challenge.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh dude, 68cm flatty shorebased in SA! Looks like you got it in/near town too if it was near grass. I love the trevors over there, never got a huge one but something I've never mastered locally. Thanks for the report mate, had me drooling.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

fishnut said:


> a beatiful part of the world over there mate and it looks like you had a ball


Cheers Darren - yep - pretty close to my version of paradise ! So much scope - didn't get to do half the things I had planned. eg KGS from Farmbeach or avoid bay, Flatties from Yangie - and more Trevs from 7 mile beach. And of course the snapper were very uncooperative. This spot is probably one of the easiest for big snaps from close to the shore in SA. The hole off seal corner is 11m deep about 200m from the point.



L3GACY said:


> 68cm flatty shorebased in SA! Looks like you got it in/near town too if it was near grass. I love the trevors over there,


You're right Jon - we stayed on the esplanade and the flatty was caught literally just 50 m from our front door. From the shallows just east of Crinolin point (if you know the area). The tevors were great fun on the light gear I was using. All caught on Berkley 2" power grubs in Ginger beer with a 3gm jig head, retrieved relatively quickly.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the PM heads up and the report - lovely area and great fishing. Have some very fond memories of 'the ledge' and big kingys, and KGWs at Dutton.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Inspirational stuff alrighty. Love that pic at Seal Corner.

My old man has travelled a lot in this big brown land and reckons Coffin Bay is one of his faves. Hope to get over there real soon.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

varp said:


> Love that pic at Seal Corner


Here's one taken from the same spot that morning looking in the other direction - towards the Brothers and the sandhills of the Coffin Bay Peninsula. Beautiful smooth waters. Click on the photo for a better view.


----------



## hoges007 (Dec 6, 2007)

decent flattie  
great shot with the rod and reel.


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Very pretty area, some good photo work there.. enjoyed that


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Great report there. Was in Lincoln in Oct and it blew its guts out. Only did a day trip to Coffins but saw what a fishy place it was, so many options like you said. Are planning a week long trip at least next time to Coffins. Thanks for the report


----------

